# Works you have more versions of...



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

What works do you currently have in multiple versions? I have several works that I at least have two versions (all Beethoven symphonies and Bruckner symphonies and Shostakovich's etc), but I have three of these: 

- Bruckner's 7 (Karajan, Tintner, Wand)
- Bruckner's 8 (Karajan, Tintner, Maazel)
- Schubert's 8 (Sawallisch, Haitink, Mackerras)
- Bach's Brandenburg Concertos (Britten, Hogwood, Marriner)
- Vivaldi's Four Seasons (Mutter, Biondi+EuropaGalante, Chang)
- Handel's Messiah (Camerata academica, Solti, Andrew Davis)
- Mozart's Requiem (Solti, Schreier, Bohm)
- Mozart's 40 (Mozart Festival, Bernstein, Marriner)

And four of these: 

- Mozart's 41 (Mozart Festival, Bernstein, Marriner, Wordsworth)
- Bach's Violin Concertos (Pearlman/Zukerman/Barenboim, Nablokov/Nishizaki/Dohnanyi, StMartinintheFields/Fischer, Manze/Academyancientmusic) 

What about you?


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I think I have just about ALL versions of Stravinsky's Rite of Spring that are available, plus some that aren't, 20 or more in total. OK I'm obsessed.


----------



## PicklePepperPiper (Aug 3, 2010)

What with all the "Best of Classical" albums I've aquired over the years, plus a fairly healthy phase of obsession with Tchaikovsky, I probably have over 20 different recordings of "1812 Overture" - or at least the finale.

Close second is the Bach Suites, I've tried to track down every recording I can find, or indeed afford. I think 12 different recordings? (Okay, two or them are Anner Blysma, but they're very different...)

Vivaldi Four Seasons is the next one, with five different recordings.

-PPP


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

tgtr0660 said:


> - Bruckner's 7 (Karajan, Tintner, Wand)
> - Bruckner's 8 (Karajan, Tintner, Maazel)...
> - Mozart's 40 (Mozart Festival, Bernstein, Marriner)


Nice!

Let me check my Bruckner corner:
Bruckner 5 (Furtwängler, Ormandy, Karajan, Solti, Tintner, Sinopoli)
Bruckner 7 (Karajan, Tintner, Solti, Böhm)
Bruckner 8 (Karajan, Tintner, Solti, Furtwängler, Böhm) 
Bruckner 9 (Karajan-Berlin, Karajan-Vienna, Tintner, Solti, Klemperer)

Guess it's still Bruckner 5 that rates 'highest number of multiples' in MY collection...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I sometimes bought another version if I was not satisfied with the one I got (getting rid of the old oen), but in general one version suffices for me.
On the other hand, I have four distinctly different versions of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde, for me one of the best compositions of all time. I intend to write about this in my blog in the coming months.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I try not to duplicate too much if I already have a good performance but have multiples of some works which I particularly enjoy.
Probably the most I have of anything are 4 Well-Tempered Claviers, 4 Goldberg Variations, 3 Sets of Beethoven Symphonies and 3 Sets of Sibelius symphonies.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Have been collecting for many years & often buy inexpensive LP-versions. Initially was especially fascinated by piano ctos, like many others, but have covered all genres since, being a completist - though as regards repertoire, not the innumerable various recordings.

I think however one should try to be acquainted with at least a couple of recordings of a standard work in order to know it, since there´s a lot of rather uninspired music-making and differences out there: at least one main-stream and one alternative, selected one. The music can sound totally different and the general atmosphere and articulating can vary a lot.

Perhaps 2 works in 20-25 versions (Rach 3, Tchai 1. I think I _have_ covered the range now).

Perhaps 15 works in 10-15 versions (including sonatas by Liszt and Beethoven, Mahler V, Mozart Cto 20, Brahms Cto 1, Beethoven V, VII, IX and Ctos 1, 3 & 4)

Perhaps 125 works in 5-9 versions, mainly symphonies, orchestral music and piano / piano cto works.

Many more works in 2-4 versions, of all genres.

As regards opera, only "L´Orfeo", "Die Entführung", "Die Zauberflöte", "Boris Godunov", "Turandot", "Pelleas" and some Wagner ones in 2 versions; the rest in 1 version only.

Wouldn´t necessarily recommend spending that much time on music in your life, though, 
unless you are sure to live to be 300 or you are making a living from it ... :lol:


----------



## PicklePepperPiper (Aug 3, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> Have been collecting for many years & often buy inexpensive LP-versions. Initially was especially fascinated by piano ctos, like many others, but have covered all genres since, being a completist - though as regards repertoire, not the innumerable various recordings.
> 
> I think however one should try to be acquainted with at least a couple of recordings of a standard work in order to know it, since there´s a lot of rather uninspired music-making and differences out there: at least one main-stream and one alternative, selected one. The music can sound totally different and the general atmosphere and articulating can vary a lot.
> 
> ...


Words cannot describe how much I envy you.
-PPP


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> Works you have more versions of...


Hmm..... we seem to have more than one version of this thread 

http://www.talkclassical.com/9366-duplication.html​


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

Duplication of CDs is one of the most duplicated threads. I have so many duplicated recordings I'd be here till Xmas setting them all out, and in any event I shouldn't think anyone would be genuinely interested anyway, so I'll say no more.


----------



## Chopin_Fan777 (Apr 22, 2010)

We've got so many versions of operas and sacred music from DVDs to CDs that I wouldn't be able to name them all.

Here's some though:

1. Haydn's "Creation"
2. Mozart's "Magic Flute"
3. Verdi's "Aida"


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't have time to list out all my duplicates, but if we take this with a different twist it is possible...

1. J.S. Bach -- BWV 1052
Leonhardt, harpsichord (twice)
Gould, piano

2. Wagner -- Tristan und Isolde
Bohm, full opera
Horowitz, piano (only the Liebestod)

3. Ravel -- Pavane pour une infante defunte
Perlemuter, piano
Dutoit, orchestral transcription

4. J.S. Bach -- Goldberg Variations
Leonhardt, harpsichord
Hewitt, piano

5. J.S. Bach -- The Well-Tempered Clavier
Landowska, harpsichord
Feinberg, Gould, Richter, piano

6. Stravinsky -- Petrouchka
Boulez, ballet
Pollini, piano "Three Movements from Petrouchka"

7. J.S. Bach -- Ciaconna from Partita No. 2
Grumiaux, violin
Michelangeli, Bach-Busoni piano transcription

8. D. Scarlatti -- Keyboard Sonatas (no time to find out _which_ ones)
Leonhardt, harpsichord
Michelangeli, piano

Which we reminds me, my HIP collection is still pitiful. A set of Mozart's Piano Concerti on the fortepiano is my first target.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Nice!
> 
> Let me check my Bruckner corner:
> Bruckner 5 (Furtwängler, Ormandy, Karajan, Solti, Tintner, Sinopoli)
> ...


I just added one extra Bruckner trio: 9th symphony (Giulini, Barenboim, Walter)

Now the work with the most versions in my collection is Beethoven's 9th: Karajan, Bernstein (WP), Solti, Jochum, Toscanini (NBCSO).

(I actually own three complete cycles of Beethoven's symphonies, Kurt Masur (underwhelming, don't have the ninth though), Karajan BPO (majestic), Toscanini NBCSO).


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Gad. Have several readings of several major works.
For example, the Beethoven String Quartets: Amadeus, Melos, ABQ and misc (Prazak, Tokyo, original Vlach, Emerson).

Bach, Violin sonatas: Szeryng, Milstein, Van Dael, Mintz, Grumiaux.

The etc...


----------



## drth15 (Dec 12, 2007)

*multiple versions*

Brahms Concertos-always inspire the best in soloists, orchestras, conductors

P Con #1;

Rubenstein/ Reiner/Chicago Symphony
Serkin/Szell/Cleveland Orch
Curzon/Szell/London Sym
Gould/Bernstein/ N Y Phil
Barenboim/Barbirolli/ New Phil
Arrau/Haitink Concertgebouw
Gilels/Jochum/Berlin Phil
Moravec/Belelovich/Czech Phil
Freire/Chailly/Leipzig Gew
Fleischer/Szell/Cleveland Orch

#2
Rubenstein/Krips/RCA Sym (probably the N Y Phil)
Rubenstein/Ormandy/ Philadelphia
Fleischer/Szell/ Cleveland
Serkin/Szell/Cleveland
Gilels/ Jochum/ Berlin Phil
Freire/Chailly/Leipzig Gew
Jando/Rhaberi/Belgian
Barenboim/Barbirolli/New Phil
Arrau/Haitink/ Concertgebouw
Gilels/Reiner/Chicago Sym
Richter/Leinsdorf/Chicago Sym


----------



## trillian (Aug 16, 2010)

Mahler 1 Rattle Tennstedt Bernstein
Mahler das lied von der erde Boulez(maybe i lost this one) Bernstein ..and a cantonese version by Lan Shui!


----------

